# Super Bowl Party at Blue Havana II



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*Come watch the Patriots and the Giants on our two High Definition Satellite TVs. The store will be closing at 6pm on Super Bowl Sunday, but don't fret, you are invited to the PARTY! Since this is a private party you may BYOB and enjoy your favorite beverage with your cigar. Snacks will be provided. Play FOOTBALL BINGO and win prizes (no cost to play!).*


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

That works for me!:tu


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Jim, PM me if you need me to bring anything! I'm looking forward to this and thanks again for hosting it!:tu


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

As of now, I'm going to be there.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Top!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hell's bells ... I think I'm gonna come! :r Called and Jim said the magic word: "wings." :r:r:r

Just got back from the gym and am gonna head up early to do some work (as in job stuff). See ya there, everyone.


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

On my way in just a minute...should be there by 7!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

good time here at Jim's!


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

Jim put on a heck of a party Sunday! Everyone was herfing away and thanks to all the munchies, no one needed anything else. A great place to go for a smoke and a very fine humidor. Thanks for a great superbowl party!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mkimbler said:


> Jim put on a heck of a party Sunday! Everyone was herfing away and thanks to all the munchies, no one needed anything else. A great place to go for a smoke and a very fine humidor. Thanks for a great superbowl party!


break anymore chairs after I left? :r:r:r


----------



## mkimbler (Nov 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> break anymore chairs after I left? :r:r:r


Naw, just the 2 from earlier! I'm really not that big of a guy!:r Don't know what it was with me and those chairs. :ss


----------

